#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  >  農曆己亥年七月十二為香港怒而作

## 狼狗傑

農曆己亥年七月十二為香港怒而作

共匪屠香港，如殺我父兄；
潮神作榜樣，志滅神州人。

-----------------------------------------------------

Ceterum autem censeo Sinam esse delendam

----------


## 狼王白牙

求解釋何以無押韻亦無對仗，亦無符合事實，

如，當地警隊為何為匪? 逮捕行動為何為屠? 而治港之事又何以與神州人連上關係?

依照原版規應於 168 小時內解釋或修正。

即興之作發於宣稱他們完全自由討論的 DL 論壇如何?

----------

